# meet friends in Aus in May/Jun



## ballet (Apr 30, 2009)

hi there!


I'll be in Mel from 18 to 23 May, Adelaide from 23 to 28 May and Sydney from 28 May to 4 Jun 2009. 

Looking for travel mates or just friends to meet up there!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm now off down south myself ballet, look likes I'll miss you in Melbourne for will not arrive until late on 23/5 at earliest and will be leaving about the 27/5 to head around coast but will probably be bypassing Sydney a bit to inland on about 3-4/6 on my way back north to Queensland.

If you want to see some inland country on a bit of a meander that could have you at a regional airport ortrain station on the 4/6 if you need to fly back to Sydney, let me know by PM.


----------

